# Yahoo Fantasy Baseball



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Guys I have a league in Yahoo, as there wont be an 'offical" Nodak league this year. 
I have it set up as follows. 
Rotisserie scoring
7x7 categories (H,R,RBI,HR, Avg, SB, BB,) (W, L, Sv, K, Hld, ERA, WHIP)
max 1250 innings
20 teams, 30 player rosters (will reduce if everyone wants) 
League Name: NODAK
Password: ndtwins

I ask for dedicated owners who will check rosters at least 1-2 times a week and if everyone wants could make it a dynasty league.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Need the League ID to get in not the league name.

-870


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry ID # 159718
Draft isnt until Sat 3/26
If that doesnt work please post times that would be preferred on league message board...


----------

